# Cacti - not draw graphs



## lifefornazgul (Aug 22, 2012)

Hello. The second day trying install cactus.
 Trying to get the graphics from localhost (FreeBSD 9.0).
 Today, at last, got a file *.rra (/ cacti/rra/). But the graphics are "empty." Apparently, 1) not working crontab every 5 minutes and 2) may not be properly configured Data Sources, though there default settings.
 My config:

/var/cron/tabs/cacti

```
*/5 * * * * /usr/local/bin/php /usr/local/share/cacti/poller.php > /dev/null 2>&1
```


[cmd=]/usr/locale/bin/php /usr/locale/share/cacti/poller.php[/cmd]

```
08/22/2012 04:17:00 PM - POLLER: Poller[0] WARNING: Cron is out of sync with the Poller Interval!  The Poller Interval is '300' seconds, with a maximum of a '300' second Cron, but 506 seconds have passed since the last poll!OK u:0.03 s:0.02 r:0.69OK u:0.03 s:0.02 r:0.82OK u:0.03 s:0.02 r:0.94OK u:0.03 s:0.02 r:1.04cat: /proc/meminfo: No such file or directoryOK u:0.04 s:0.02 r:1.18cat: /proc/meminfo: No such file or directoryOK u:0.04 s:0.03 r:1.3008/22/2012 04:17:02 PM - SYSTEM STATS: Time:1.6020 Method:cmd.php Processes:1 Threads:N/A Hosts:2 HostsPerProcess:2 DataSources:6 RRDsProcessed:6
```


[cmd=]cat log/cacti.log[/cmd]

```
08/22/2012 04:17:00 PM - POLLER: Poller[0] WARNING: Cron is out of sync with the Poller Interval!  The Poller Interval is '300' seconds, with a maximum of a '300' second Cron, but 506 seconds have passed since the last poll!08/22/2012 04:17:02 PM - CMDPHP: Poller[0] Host[1] DS[24] WARNING: Result from CMD not valid.  Partial Result: 1min: 5min: 1008/22/2012 04:17:02 PM - CMDPHP: Poller[0] Host[1] DS[23] WARNING: Result from CMD not valid.  Partial Result: U08/22/2012 04:17:02 PM - CMDPHP: Poller[0] Host[1] DS[22] WARNING: Result from CMD not valid.  Partial Result: U08/22/2012 04:17:02 PM - SYSTEM STATS: Time:1.6020 Method:cmd.php Processes:1 Threads:N/A Hosts:2 HostsPerProcess:2 DataSources:6 RRDsProcessed:6
```
Rights to the folder and log rra made â€‹â€‹777. Not help any way.


----------



## SirDice (Aug 23, 2012)

I don't think you have configured your data sources correctly. It's probably using some Linux command that's not understood by FreeBSD.

```
WARNING: Result from CMD not valid
```


----------



## lifefornazgul (Aug 23, 2012)

But, that commands configured by default =( 

By the way, this morning opened and I saw these graphs here


----------



## SirDice (Aug 23, 2012)

Ah, yes. I remember now, played with cacti a long time ago. It does indeed take a while for any graphs to appear. It needs to collect enough data first.


----------



## lifefornazgul (Aug 23, 2012)

And, how much time it needs? 
5 mins? Hours? days?


----------



## SirDice (Aug 23, 2012)

Remember it collects data every 5 minutes, so it needs at least a good 15 minutes to get 3 data points.


----------



## lifefornazgul (Aug 23, 2012)

my crontab  successfully uses 
	
	



```
php poller.php
```
, every 5 mins, but the graphics are not drawn.

 If a record Cron 
	
	



```
php poller.php > /dev/null/ 2&1
```
 (as written in the manual) that
 Cactus wrote in a post error 
	
	



```
cannot create /dev/null: not a directory
```
what does it means?

and another error in "httpd-error.log"


```
ERROR: parameter '#FFF200FF' does not represent a number in line AREA:#FFF200FF:

ERROR: parameter '#FFF200FF' does not represent a number in line AREA:#FFF200FF:

ERROR: parameter '#FFF200FF' does not represent a number in line AREA:#FFF200FF:

ERROR: parameter '#FFF200FF' does not represent a number in line AREA:#FFF200FF:
```


----------



## SirDice (Aug 23, 2012)

lifefornazgul said:
			
		

> If a record Cron
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There shouldn't be a / at the end of /dev/null. It refers to null(4).


----------



## lifefornazgul (Aug 23, 2012)

SirDice, u are the greatest one)

After two days of effort, I finally saw the graphics.
 Thank you very much

 Hope to see you in my threads in the future)


----------

